# FODMAPS & Loose-leaf Tea



## wrightsville28 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've recently started drinking loose-leaf tea, & I was wondering if teas that contain FODMAPS--specifically challenge food FODMAPS--would be problematic?? Example: one of the teas I was interested in trying contains pieces of peaches & apples, both of which are considered high in FODMAPS. Thanks for any advice / info!!


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, check the ingredients of EVERYTHING! Good catch!Most teas which are just herbs are ok, but the ones with added flavorings and fruit can be troublesome.


----------

